#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  What is the difference between the 5 ?

## Kevieee

This will be long to explain and I donÃ¢â¬â¢t even know where to put this in the forum.
If all of them are earth based, what makes them different.
Druid, Celtic, Orpich, Shaman, and Earth magic and many more i don't know yet.

----------


## VIRAL

Druids worship trees. celtic is just another pagan pantheon. I don't know what orpich is. Shamanism is an animistic religion, look up animism in wikipedia, and I forgot what the last one was.

----------


## Mirfalan

> Celtic is just another [umbrella term for diverse, and often-times conflicting] pagan pantheon[s]


In other words, Celtic is a really terrible word that lumps together different cultures simply for convenience sake. The two most prominent cultures that compose the term Celtic are the acient Britons and the Gaelic peoples. Druids were the priests of many Celtic religions.

Shamanism is a word used as an umbrella term to describe various pratices by Asian and Native American peoples. When I asked my Native American professor if he knew anything about Shamanism, he first said "We don't use that word". This translates to: Shamanism is just an umbrella term best avoided.

----------

